# Please help with playlist



## mojo (Dec 16, 2012)

PLEASE Help With Opera Playlist

Good Afternoon all.

Assuming that I can copy and paste - or add an attachment to this (I am new to this sort of thing) - I wonder if You might help me, while the stores won't; they just want to sell.

I am a male, 56 years of age in Canada. I am visually impaired and have Cancer. As a result, I spend a great deal of time in Hospitals or restricted to bed rest.

I have recently fallen in love with Opera (I have always been addicted to Music; opera finally found me). I have already accumulated a substantial Opera Collection - although many that I want I can't find and money is a real issue.

I wish I had so many more Operas (and some obscure/unique ones)...even if only in an mp3 format. I don't like excerpts, Aria highlights, etc. I like complete Operas and Operettas.

I live on a disability income and have already devoted far more than I can really afford; in fact, another $200 just today. We all know Classical costs so much more than most genres; but, in Canada, it is even worse.

I have another major Surgery in the new year and will be hospitalized for an extensive period. Here is my issue and request as I am new to Opera: As I will be laid up, I want to put all of my Operas on an ipod or two for the Hospital; however, I want to put them in a logical sequence (I understand that this is a subjective endeavor, but I really am lost).

I don't want them strictly alphabetized obviously, nor is chronology necessarily a must.

I want to put them in some sort of order that is mellifluous. Where back to back on a Playlist, they flow in style and character. I have some from most genres (and as I said am missing many I would like; but, hopefully, I will eventually obtain all somehow). So, this may be a difficult request.

I have spent a great deal and when I ask the store(s) they say that they haven`t the time to organize my list despite the fact that I have spent so much money with them. The days of service are long gone my friends.

I am very anxious to resolve this for two reasons: I don`t care about TV ... but, I must have beautiful music. In most genres, I know how to mix and match - in Opera, I truly don't - I am a learning novice. I suppose I could just clump each Composer together, but that isn`t necessarily the most beautiful way. It certainly doesn't create the mood or atmosphere one needs when laid up - in my humble opinion.

I want to do this pre-Surgery so I am set for a long and difficult period without my stereo.

Then, I want to move on and do the same for Classical music - another relatively new love.

If anyone is willing to help (it is a long list of what I have - currently alphabetized for ease in a Word Document), PLEASE let me know. I need the help and in fairly short order. This group is a fortunate find as I have read many forums and there seem to be a lot of very knowledgeable people here.

If you prefer the attachment (probably the easiest way) list, please email me with your name and email and I will VERY happily send it.

My email is:

[email protected]

Please, I really need this help and advice and am running out of time. (I wish I knew of this site sooner.) I know everyone is busy with the Holidays; but, I see a lot of people on here with lengthy and articulate work. I would be so appreciative for the guidance.

I thank you SO VERY MUCH in advance, for your compassion and assistance.

Mojo


----------

